# Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (ROW Spec)



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Forum member Christine made reference to a small storage cubby in another thread (Table of Contents (FAQ) and thread edits), so, I went searching to get some photos of this cubby.
It is standard equipment on all ROW (Rest of World) specification Eos. It is not permitted in the USA because of FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) that require a solid, reinforced 'knee-bar' surface in front of the driver and front seat passenger. This legal requirement is there to protect occupants who choose to not wear their seat belt from getting knee injuries when they slide under the front of the car following a frontal collision. This also explains why the glove compartment on many NAR spec vehicles is smaller than the glove compartment in ROW vehicles - because the NAR spec glove compartment door needs to be reinforced. In the rest of the world, the governments figure that if you don't wear your seat belt, it's your stupidity and it's not the government's job to protect you against your stupidity.
Anyway, here are some pictures of the storage cubby. I don't know what the retrofit possibilities would be - it is quite likely that there is a very sturdy, possibly welded in place bar behind the panel right where the storage cubby would be on a NAR spec Eos.
*Storage Cubby*


----------



## aflaedge (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (PanEuropean)*

I think on the OEMPlus thread they discuss this pocket as well as the removal of the knee bar. Thanks for including the reason for this bar. It may help some of the more safety conscious moders around here realize that they can probably do without the bar for the much needed cubby space.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (aflaedge)*

Here's a direct link to the OEM Plus thread: European Eos Parts available from OEM Plus.
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

Michael,
In Canada we get the cubby, so it would seem that this is a USA only deletion. Probably due to significantly higher seatbelt usage in Canada, hence Transport Canada not being as fussy on it.
JJ


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*

Ah, most interesting, I didn't know that. Thanks a ton for that information. That is really interesting, because it is the first time I have seen an example of a VW product *NOT *being modified to USA specs before it is shipped to Canada. So, this is a big step in the right direction.
Now that you have me curious - can you check and tell me what colour the rear turn signals are on a Canadian Eos (when they are illuminated, I mean)?
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Canadian Lurker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Canadian Lurker* »_In Canada we get the cubby...

That also virtually guarantees that the parts for the cubby will be available from any VW dealer in North America - because when a Canadian dealer orders parts, most of them ship from warehouses in the USA. AFIK, there is no difference between the two countries so far as parts availability is concerned, even though there may be differences so far as parts specification is concerned.
Michael


----------



## Canadian Lurker (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Now that you have me curious - can you check and tell me what colour the rear turn signals are on a Canadian Eos (when they are illuminated, I mean)?
Michael

They're red.
JJ


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_That also virtually guarantees that the parts for the cubby will be available from any VW dealer in North America - because when a Canadian dealer orders parts, most of them ship from warehouses in the USA. AFIK, there is no difference between the two countries so far as parts availability is concerned, even though there may be differences so far as parts specification is concerned.
Michael

Michael,
The Mk5 (Golf & Jetta) cubbies are not available in the US. I have to get them from Europe. We can't even order them from the Candian Depots, but that doesn't stop me from having them.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (PanEuropean)*

I think it is as much protection from the engine ending up in your lap as it is for sliding under the dash. Either way it seems to me that if an insurance company ever found out that you removed the bars, they'd certainly use that as an excuse not to pay out. That coupled with the difficulty in actually taking out the bars, is what dissuaded me from getting one of these, as it just didn't seem worth it.

_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_
It is standard equipment on all ROW (Rest of World) specification Eos. It is not permitted in the USA because of FMVSS (Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards) that require a solid, reinforced 'knee-bar' surface in front of the driver and front seat passenger. This legal requirement is there to protect occupants who choose to not wear their seat belt from getting knee injuries when they slide under the front of the car following a frontal collision.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*seat drawer under passenger seat*

hey ladies and germs,
I was wondering about the seat drawer that OEMplus sells for the EOS...
http://vw.oempl.us/images/MkV_Seat_Drawer.jpg
I was wonderingof one could remove the power seat module AFTER the fact. 
You see this all has to do with VW squirrely build policy. I was interested in a base 2.0T (which comes with just driver side powered seat) but with the dvd GPS, but it forces me to get the spor tor luxury package. if I do that, I get the passenger seat powered, thus not allowing for storage bin. So I wonder if the actual power modile is removable, or is it a whole seat swap. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: seat drawer under passenger seat (archiea)*

I don't see how you could do this without swapping the seat to exchange electric driven worm gears for a pull handle ratchet.
If you were closer and had the same color, I'd trade a manual passenger for a powered one, perhaps you can find someone willing to trade locally...
I didn't want to spend the money for the package jsut to get a couple extras so I bought a portable GPS.
Not quite as nice as the built in I have in our Acura, but a nice alternative. Plus I can take this one on trip in rental cars!


----------



## Rodriguw (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: seat drawer under passenger seat (archiea)*

I found myself on the same dilema, So I purchased an after market Nav System (Pioneer Avic-Z1) and I love it.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: seat drawer under passenger seat (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_ So I wonder if the actual power module is removable, or is it a whole seat swap. 

My guess - based on the knowledge I have gained looking at how the power seats in my Phaeton are constructed - it that you will need to swap out the entire passenger seat if you want to get that storage bin.
The seat control module normally has quite a few wiring harnesses attached to it, which would make it a really difficult job to attempt to relocate the control module (which is fastened to the bottom of the seat, where the storage bin would go). Even if you could get the controller relocated, the various motors and such under the seat would probably foul the operation of a storage bin, and you cannot relocate the motors and drives.
A seat-swap with another owner who has the same interior sounds like it might be a solution, but be careful to really research all the details first. For sure, a coding change will be needed, and I don't know if the (recipient) car would support a configuration in which the passenger seat is powered but the driver seat is not. There is also the question of airbags and airbag components - are they *exactly *the same in both a passenger power seat and a passenger manual seat? If there is any difference at all, this could cause huge problems with the airbag system - meaning, the airbag system would go into a fault condition that could not be easily solved. There is also the question of whether the seat rails are the same or not. The power seat is heavier, so, cars with power seats may have more robust seat rails.
Between you and me - if you find any possible conflicts when you are doing the research into part numbers, etc., I would forget it and just live without the storage bin. Below is a picture of the bottom of a Phaeton passenger seat. The silver colour cylinders are the seat drive mechanisms, which cannot be relocated. The yellow electrical connectors identify connectors that support the airbag system. The black retangular thing is the seat controller - in theory, this could be moved, but look at how many wires go into it - that would make for a huge wiring repair job if you had to extend those harnesses.
Michael
*Underside of Phaeton Passenger Seat*


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

Thank you michael. I see that its not as simple. and yes, with today's modern cars, the notion of swapping bits may not be as practical. 
Too bad VW can't partition their options a bit more to accomodate folks like me that want a car with minimal motors (no power seats or leather) but with high tech gadgets! (nav GPS) AND aluminum trim... hehe...


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

its too bad for us yanks that the lawyers have to mess with our cars for the lowest common denominator... having that cubby hole would have beent he pefect place to put my phone and wallet...


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_I think it is as much protection from *the engine ending up in your lap* as it is for sliding under the dash.
...
That coupled with the difficulty in actually* taking out the bars*, is what dissuaded me from getting one of these
...


Are you kidding?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (xstatic)*

I think that Giles' reference to 'taking out the bars' is legit, because normally the North American spec cars will have a flat piece of pressed metal behind all of the lower dashboard trim bits at about knee level. This is part of the 'anti-submarine' protection - in other words, reinforcement that is added to prevent the driver or passenger from sliding down into the footwell in the event they have a frontal impact and are not wearing their seatbelt.
Think back to the Golf II and III generation - you might remember that there was a large kneebar (disguised as a parcel shelf) running across the front of the cabin, underneath the dashboard. This is an American FMVSS requirement. In Europe, the regulators figure that if you don't fasten your seatbelt, it's your problem, not the government's problem. They don't waste their time trying to protect individuals against their own stupidity.
Michael


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (PanEuropean)*

Here is the how to:
http://vw.oempl.us/article_inf...02703
_"There are four pieces of sheetmetal that we recommend removing for the cubby to properly fit into the dash. The first one is the largest, has the most bolts and is the easiest to get out. It is not shown very clearly below, but is immediately obvious once you get the lower dash panel off. There are six 10mm bolts that hold it on and they all come out pretty easily. Set the bolts & bracket aside to be kept with the take-off dash panel. "_
As indicated are small pieces of sheetmetal, but certainly not anything like bars that would keep the engine out of the passenger compartment.
In my view, these flat pieces of sheetmetal will provide a flat surface for you knee to hit if you go sliding forward without a seatbelt. I don't see how they could keep you from sliding under the dash.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (xstatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xstatic* »_ I don't see how they could keep you from sliding under the dash.

The theory is that if you are not wearing a belt and have a frontal collision, you will slide forward. In the absence of the above-mentioned reinforcing bars, your knees will break through the light plastic that is used under the dashboard, and you will slide under the dashboard.
You will have to ask the American government (who passed the legislation mandating the steel-reinforced knee bars) exactly what their rationale is. Perhaps it was something that was advocated by the lobby group who represents orthopaedic surgeons, to provide them with additional revenue repairing smashed patellas, tibias, fibulas, etc. Personally, I have long since given up trying to make any sense out of American automotive legislation. Most of it falls into the 'put a brick in your toilet' category.
Michael


----------



## bobned (Mar 23, 2005)

the B6 Passat sedan and wagon has that cubby in the US. Looks the same size .


----------



## xstatic (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Storage Cubby on Outboard Side of Driver (PanEuropean)*

QUOTE=PanEuropean]
The theory is that if you are not wearing a belt and have a frontal collision, you will slide forward. In the absence of the above-mentioned reinforcing bars, your knees will break through the light plastic that is used under the dashboard, and you will slide under the dashboard.
Michael[/QUOTE]
Ok, your description sounds more to me like sliding into or through the dash, which I will accept...[


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

... now with the reinforced bars, your knees will break, instead of the dash, and you will slide under dash!! ;P


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (archiea)*

I think the idea is that all the pain and suffering from the busted knees will teach you to do up your seat belt next time.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I am sure that is a significant motivator for seatbelt usage...
We have Eos cubbies on order in every color, but the availability is proving to be difficult. Of the 12 or so we have ordered, none of the mounting panels have shipped. So, lots of little drawers in pretty colors, but that is it...


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I've done a little research on this question, and from what I've found, I'm more convinced than ever that the bars are to prevent intrusion into the cabin. Cabin intrusion during an accident is the largest cause of lower extremity injury, and even an intrusion of an inch can cause devastating injury, according to the powerpoint I saw.


----------



## tannita16 (Aug 5, 2006)

*Dash cubby for Eos*

I do not know if you have already discussed this, but I was wondering if anybody bought and installed the dash cubby sold by OEMpl.us








http://vw.oempl.us/product_inf...2b05b
I also wanted to know if it is too hard to change the pedals. 
Thank you for your help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Small5 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: Dash cubby for Eos (tannita16)*

I'm looking for this cubby to be one of my first "mods".
But part of me wants to save the $54 and put it towards the remote top control.


----------



## flheat (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Dash cubby for Eos (tannita16)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tannita16* »_I do not know if you have already discussed this, but I was wondering if anybody bought and installed the dash cubby sold by OEMpl.us 

I had ordered this back in October, and then I was told it was back ordered from Germany for 2 weeks and then I had a hard time getting a response. Finally after almost 2 months I requested a refund of my money.
The installation sounds a little difficult for the NAR see this post:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2939477


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Dash cubby for Eos (flheat)*

Hi Bruce:
I'm not sure that 'difficult' is the right word. 'Time consuming' might be a better way of describing it. It's not an inherently complex task, it just has a lot of (simple) dis-assembly and re-assembly procedures in it. 
If you are doing something like this for the first time, set aside a day, and start work in the morning, so you don't wind up trying to put everything back together in the dark.
Michael


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Dash cubby for Eos (PanEuropean)*

When new models come out, it is often difficult to guess which spare parts will be available right away and which ones will not. We were getting Anthracite and Beige Dash Cubbies right away for the Mk5 Golf/Jetta cars, but had to wait 6 months for the Classic Grey version. Very strange.
The Eos versions were expected to be easy to obtain, but that has not been the case. I have just been notified that I'll get 2x of each color next week, so I am thrilled to know that I'll be able to fill a few customer orders. Nearly all of them are sold, so we are ordering more as soon as we can...


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (gilesrulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gilesrulz* »_I've done a little research on this question, and from what I've found, I'm more convinced than ever that the bars are to prevent intrusion into the cabin. Cabin intrusion during an accident is the largest cause of lower extremity injury, and even an intrusion of an inch can cause devastating injury, according to the powerpoint I saw.

Damn and I was hoping that this one would be a good solution for the 'Where the hell did I put my sunglasses" issue


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

*Storage cubby under headlight switch -- no longer a production item?*

Cheers EOS-ites,
Having been surprised by the early arrival of my much anticipated EOS yesterday, I've been enjoying playing with it and getting to know it.
In the manual there is a reference to a storage cubby to the left of the steering wheel, under the headlight switch. Yet on mine there is nothing, just a plain dashboard surface.
I know that one of the VW parts vendors sells some sort of dashboard cubby add-on.....
There is not a ton of storage space in the car - minor quibble - and it seems like that is a prime location for some storage...
Does your EOS have a cubby in this location? Has anyone added one?
TIA,
Justin


----------



## owr084 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Storage cubby under headlight switch -- no longer a production item? (JustinW)*

The North American Eoses do not have the cubby underneath the headlight switch because of extra bracing mandated by the government to protect morons who don't wear their seatbelts...
But, you can go to http://www.oempl.us and order the the cubby for under $60. There is a thread here somewhere on how to do it. 
RBB


----------



## gdevitry (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Storage cubby under headlight switch -- no longer a production item? (owr084)*

Instructions:
http://oempl.us/article_info.p...6cfc3
With bold warning about the laws....


----------



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Thanks for the answers and the instructions!


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

I've been eying this one too, but I'm trying to determine if the cubby is big enought to stow a Large Sunglass cases (Maui-Jim Sport Size) in. Perhaps one of Canadian or European collegues could post some pictures to give us an idea of what might or might not fit....


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: (JustinW)*

BTW are we EOSites or Eoseans... ?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_I've been eying this one too, but I'm trying to determine if the cubby is big enought to stow a Large Sunglass cases (Maui-Jim Sport Size) in. Perhaps one of Canadian or European collegues could post some pictures to give us an idea of what might or might not fit....

Hi Mark:
I merged the recent questions about the storage cubby onto the end of the existing post about it - so, just have a look on page 1 of this thread, there are pictures there.
Michael


----------



## Gadgeteer1066 (Jul 28, 2006)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses*









I don't think it is wide enough to take a pair of sunglasses


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses (Gadgeteer1066)*

Norman
Thanks, that just save me $60...
-Mark


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses (mark_d_drake)*


----------



## Robbo42 (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses (PanEuropean)*

Has anyone put this driver side cubby mod on a 08 Eos?


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses (Robbo42)*

here in europe it is standard..... also in model 2008


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: cubby hole & sunglasses (Erick_NL)*

We've sold quite a few of these. Shipping one today in fact!


----------

